# Logiciel iPod Mini 2e G



## jeannondenon (10 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai retrouvé - ô joie - mon iPod Mini 2e génération de 4Go, l'ai mis à charger sur secteur, et miracle, il s'est allumé normalement, j'avais accès à toutes les fonctions, etc. Je décide donc de le brancher à mon Macbook Pro (début 2011, Sierra) ; premier message d'erreur "périphérique non reconnu" ou quelque chose dans ce goût-là. Je persiste, Itunes s'ouvre, me propose de restaurer l'iPod, je lance le processus, et au moment de l'installation du logiciel sur l'appareil, erreur...
L'écran de mon iPod à ce moment là indiquait de ne pas le débrancher de l'ordinateur, sauf que sur mon Mac, rien ne me permettait de l'éjecter proprement. J'ai donc fini par l'arracher sauvagement (je sais, honte à moi)...
Depuis, l'iPod est bloqué sur la Pomme, même après le fameux "menu+sélection" qui est sensé le reboot.
Il n'est plus reconnu (c'est-à-dire plus affiché) ni par iTunes ni par le gestionnaire de disques.
Je pense donc que le logiciel de l'iPod a été avorté en cours d'installation, le laissant à moitié fini, et qu'il faut que je trouve le moyen de le restaurer et pour ça qu'il soit vu par l'ordinateur...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée lumineuse pour m'aider ?

D'avance merci )


----------



## jeannondenon (10 Juillet 2017)

Je mets à jour ma recherche : après avoir quitté et redémarré iTunes, il a fini par reconnaître l'iPod. J'ai tenté de le restaurer plusieurs fois, sans succès (erreur 1429). Je l'ai passé en mode disque (touche sélection+lecture/pause), rien n'a changé ; mais après l'avoir débranché de l'ordinateur, il s'est rallumé normalement. 
Du coup, j'ai peur de le reconnecter à l'ordi et qu'il plante à nouveau..!

Des conseils ?

Merciii


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2017)

Bravo pour cette re-découverte, ce petit iPod est bien sympathique, j'avais acheté un 6 G bleu à sa sortie. Maintenant j'ai toutes les couleurs (les 5).  Après, je n'ai pas eu de soucis, mes 5 mini fonctionnent avec iTunes 11 sous Mavericks.

Quel OS et version d'iTunes utilises-tu ? Peut-être qu'il faudrait passer par une version de l'époque ?


----------



## jeannondenon (13 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, 
Merci pour ta réponse !  
Je suis sous Sierra (10.12.5) et iTunes 12.6.1 donc la dernière version... Je sais que je peux supprimer iTunes via le terminal pour télécharger une version plus ancienne mais j'aurais préféré une technique plus "clean" hahaha


----------



## melaure (13 Juillet 2017)

Pas sur qu'une version plus ancienne passe ... si ta machines est ancienne, tu peux peut-être t'installer un OS plus ancien sur un autre disque ? Ou tu n'aurais pas gardé un bon vieux Mac G4 ?


----------



## jeannondenon (13 Juillet 2017)

Non malheureusement je n'ai pas de plus vieux mac... Et j'ai bien peur de ne pas savoir comment installer OS sur un disque indépendant !!
J'ai un vieux PC qui traîne en revanche, ça peut le faire ?


----------



## melaure (13 Juillet 2017)

Tu peux toujours essayer en effet. Avec la version actuelle d'iTunes pour Windows, et avec une ancienne si ça ne marche pas. Encore faut-il trouver un installeur d'iTunes pas trop récent quelque part ...


----------

